# 1/5th scale, anyone else running??????



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

I have been into R/Cs for over 15 years and finally decided to go large scale. I ordered this truck. MT5 by FG Modelsport.

26cc gas powered, about 3.8 HP. Easily hits 45mph and runs like a top, no finicky nitro motors to mess with.

I also ordered an FG Sportsline on-road chassis with the CAT racing truck body, and hydraulic front brakes. That should be here Friday.

Here's some pics:

Left to right: 1/5th scale, EMAXX, RS4 MT, Mini T, Xmod









Nice and dirty running in soccer fields all night.









The paint job looks cheesy, but trust me it's great. Metallic black with the blue, white lightning bolts. Looks tough.


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

I'd love to get one of those, but I don't think any of my credit cards have enough room,lol. Yours looks great, though.
Brian


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Here is a great page with some links and videos of the FG Monster Trucks.
http://www.molzermoweryracing.com/theshoe.html
http://www.molzermoweryracing.com/monsters.html
http://www.molzermoweryracing.com/movies/shoedirtopener.wmv

here is a list of North American dealers to shop for price and avalability.
http://www.molzermoweryracing.com/dealer.html


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

i had a traxxas monster buggy rtr but never ran it.... wish i never got rid of it...


----------



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

Too bad Molzer has one of the WORST websites in the world, and is rediculously OVERPRICED.

Try www.vsmodelsport.com to see all the models.

Order from www.fgperformancerc.com and talk to Michael. Super nice and cuts a great deal. Most of the time you order a MT he'll throw in a set of alloy gears worth almost 100 bucks for free.


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

does anyone know a web site for 1/5 or 1/4 scale stock cars?????


----------



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

Only ones I know of are the VS Modelsport. www.vsmodelsport.com

They offer a NASCAR body that fits their on road cars. Watch the video on their homepage and you'll see two cars made up in NASCAR schemes.

Email them and see what they can get you.

Chris


----------



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

Got my 1/5th scale ON-road done. CATerpillar truck scheme.

Front disc brakes, sway bar, limited slip diff, all the goodies. This one has the 23cc Zenoah.


----------



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

You may wish to check that at the door. 
Molzer Mowery Racing is the North American Distributor for FG, Model cargo, PMT, GRP and Crazy Nut Racing products. Fg performance buys 99% of there product from Molzer Mowery Racing. If you do not enjoy the website that is fine, Pricing from the distributor as all distributors is Suggested list. As it should be, please purchase froma dealer such as FG Performance.

MMR has a Stock car body.









For more info http://www.molzermoweryracing.com/product_news.htm

for dealer to purchase products from.

http://www.molzermoweryracing.com/dealer.html
http://www.molzermoweryracing.com/images/newproduct/profilestocka_500.jpg


----------



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

.....


----------



## FGPerformanceRC (Jun 19, 2005)

First of all, HPIGUY, Thank you for the positive feedback on our dealings. I appreciate that!

Secondly I would like to correct you on the facts incorrectly stated by yourself on this forum. Molzer Mowery Racing is my prime distributor. I buy 98% + of my FG products from them for resale. I get amazing service and excellent response times on all deals with them. Whenever there is a problem with an order, MMR is willing to work with me and my customer to solve it A.S.A.P. On the pricing on MMR's website: MMR works a true distribution network to dealers. This means that they post retail pricing on their website to direct the end customer to their dealers site. This boosts us as dealers and give us the opportunity to sell at discounted prices. Molzer Mowery does sell to the end customer and they sell at retail pricing. They will tell all customers to contact a dealer. VS Modellsport seems to sell to the end customer at less than retail. Thereby, not pushing their dealers as hard as MMR does. 

I want to make it clear I am not a dealer using forums to advertise, this is the first post I have ever made on this forum, and it will be the last. MMR would love to work with you and set straight any misperseptions or bad dealings you had in some respect, if any. Please phone them to set the record straight.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

ammdrew, I have tried emailing you but your emails are bouncing back. In those emails I wrote that we believe that allowing both positive and negative feedback on products and services serves our readers best. Only allowing positive feedback would only give one side of the story and make even the positive feedback useless.

In the end, if false information is being given out, it is corrected over time... as has been done in this case.

BTW, we enourage manufacturers and dealers to post helpful information about products they sale and to answer questions someone may have. It is hard to beat support for products from the manufacturer or retailers of that product.


----------



## user1127 (Jun 11, 2002)

My 2-cents worth: 1)MMR website led me towtrds more knowledge befre buying; their website also led me to FGPRC which had EXACTLY what I needed, and delivered 3 days after I paid them, charging less than my Ebay 'Reverse Auction' in which I was looking for a good deal on a fully R-T-R Beetle.
2) I'm glad there are people fiannly threading about 1:5 scale, because nobody else on the 'Off Road' or 'MT' sections answered any of my questions awhile back.

BTW: 1.How do those bead-lock rims work, menaing;How are the tires fitted onto them without glue? 2.Why aren't tires and rims sold as a complete set of four? 3. Will the new 4WD mechanism affect the speed of a Beetle? 4. Are there any advantgaes of using high octane gas, per the Zenoah/Komatsu (sp) website's suggestion?


----------



## user1127 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Yep! I've given up on Nitro!*

A simple Starsky and Hutch-type paint job.


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

The bead locks trap the wheel and hold it with a outer ring. this allows you to unbolt the outer ring and replace or cange the tire.

We have no idea on speed effect of the 4wd upgrade but would expect it to minimal.

The manufacturer packages the tires as pairs, mostly due to componds and allowing you to choose between harder and softer rubber( most put harder rubber on the front).


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I guess I have a couple questions. What tires are available for the Monster Beetle and MT (couldn't find tires listed)... also, does the Stadium Truck use "T-Maxx" sized tires?

Also, what options should be bought more to improve durability rather then "speed"? Thanks!


----------



## user1127 (Jun 11, 2002)

Yes! Tire questions! We need a 'What tires can fit on what rims' spreadsheet on MMR or fgperformancerc.com Although I was told my tires would never wear out, I would like to be able to throw on different sets for rain, mud, grass, etc. As for durability, some hobby shops tell me all that alloy and titanium aftermarket parts for 1:5 and 1:8 scales look good, but are expensive when they break. I don't plan to jump mine into a shed (like in the MMR video), but I'd expect it to survive 6 foot jumps on pavement for all that AM-parts money.


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

F1, and Semi truck 1/6th bolt onto all of the off road vehicles, the sedan tores will bolt on with a chnage of the front upright and the tie rod to the sedan upright.

only sedan and f1 have rain rubber. PMT is the manufacturer. very cool looking and very soft.

the alloy will do fine even into the shed as seen on the video. some alloy is good all alloy will ceate a more exspensive break though it will require amuch harder hit to break it.


----------

